# Customization Adium Dark, Light et transparent



## nemrod (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je chercher à customiser Adium afin d'avoir une version minimum en affichage, c'est à dire ne pas avoir la barre "contacts" mais uniquement les groupes, avec de la transparence pour les groupes ou contacts. De même en discussion.

Quelqu'un saurait m'aider ? Merci


----------



## fcavalli (16 Septembre 2008)

Je crois qu'il te faut celui-ci : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=2966

Et après tu bidouilles un peu la police et le type d'affichage


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> Je crois qu'il te faut celui-ci : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=2966
> 
> Et après tu bidouilles un peu la police et le type d'affichage


 
Merci !


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2008)

Excellent, encore merci. Sais-tu s'il y a la même chose pour la fenêtre de discussion ?

Edit:
Non, l'auteur n'a rien fait, il utilise Minimal.


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2008)

Dans les préférences d'Adium; menu ''messages'', tu cliques sur la couleur tout en bas, puis tu choisis l'opacité.
Et pareil pour la liste de contacts.

Au final, suivant tes réglages et ton fond d'écran, ça te donne un truc comme ça :






:rateau: on va se faire gronder; wrong section.


----------



## fcavalli (16 Septembre 2008)

Service 

Pas mieux que Wath ! Effectivement tu joues avec les contrastes et puis hop !!!


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2008)

Oui, c'est fait et c'est déjà bien mais ....

Merci


----------



## BS0D (16 Septembre 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui, c'est fait et c'est déjà bien mais ....
> 
> Merci


  tu nous mets un petit *screenshot* pour qu'on voie?

voilà le résultat chez moi... :


Voir la pièce jointe 18487


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> tu nous mets un petit *screenshot* pour qu'on voie?
> 
> voilà le résultat chez moi... :
> 
> ...


 
Suis plus chez moi mais au taff, je fais ça après l'apéro de ce soir


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> tu nous mets un petit *screenshot* pour qu'on voie?
> 
> voilà le résultat chez moi... :
> 
> ...




Ca va, tu as assez de contacts ?? loll

Moi dès que ça dépasse les 10 ça me rend fou donc je fais le ménage pour ne garder que les VIP


----------



## BS0D (16 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ca va, tu as assez de contacts ?? loll



Ouais, je sais... et encore c'est que la partie visible de l'iceberg, à savoir les gens qui comme moi sont souvent en ligne même la journée. Faut voir le soir à partir de 19h!
J'avoue que ça me saoule, d'autant que je parle pas beaucoup sur les messagers. Par contre ils sont tous là si j'ai besoin de parler à l'un ou à l'autre . 
Et pour info, je venais de le configurer pour qu'il se connecte sur tous mes comptes à la fois, ce qui explique la taille du truc mais je fais pas ça d'habitude!


----------



## nemrod (16 Septembre 2008)

Me voilà de retour,  tu sais comment flouter, facilement, les noms ? Merci.


----------



## Fondug (17 Septembre 2008)

Qu'est ce que tu entends par "floutter" ? Perso, chu comme wath68, dès qu'il y a plus de 12 contacts, je jarte... J'arrive un peu tard pour la transparence et donc pas mieux que ce qui a été dis. Le plus galère quand tu changes souvent de wall est de bidouiller la couleur et de trouver un semblant de pantone qui ressemble à celle du wall, même avec une pipette.

Sinon, tu peux aussi réduire les groupes dans Adium, ça t'f'ras de la place sur le bureau


----------



## nemrod (17 Septembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu entends par "floutter" ? Perso, chu comme wath68, dès qu'il y a plus de 12 contacts, je jarte... J'arrive un peu tard pour la transparence et donc pas mieux que ce qui a été dis. Le plus galère quand tu changes souvent de wall est de bidouiller la couleur et de trouver un semblant de pantone qui ressemble à celle du wall, même avec une pipette.
> 
> Sinon, tu peux aussi réduire les groupes dans Adium, ça t'f'ras de la place sur le bureau



Non, je parlais du nom des contacts


----------



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Dans les préférences d'Adium; menu ''messages'', tu cliques sur la couleur tout en bas, puis tu choisis l'opacité.
> Et pareil pour la liste de contacts.
> 
> Au final, suivant tes réglages et ton fond d'écran, ça te donne un truc comme ça :
> ...



Une petite question: comment arrives tu a une telle fenetre de conversation???

Aucun soucis pour la liste de contacts, mais pour la fenetre de conversation, il n y a aucune option pour jouer sur l opacité!


----------



## nemrod (17 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Une petite question: comment arrives tu a une telle fenetre de conversation???
> 
> Aucun soucis pour la liste de contacts, mais pour la fenetre de conversation, il n y a aucune option pour jouer sur l opacité!



Ethereal


----------



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

Mhhh pas mal ethereal. mais il y a ces vilaine sicones de petits canards que je n arrive pas a retirer et je ne vois toujours pas ou regler l opacité ( mais mon dieu, que je suis difficile :rateau: )


----------



## Fondug (17 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Une petite question: comment arrives tu a une telle fenetre de conversation???
> 
> Aucun soucis pour la liste de contacts, mais pour la fenetre de conversation, il n y a aucune option pour jouer sur l opacité!



Faut que je regarde quel Xtra j'ai installé mais j'ai pareil. En revanche, quand tu commences à écrire, là, tu ne coupes pas au pavé blanc...

Nemrod, pour le nom des groupes de contacts, pareil, faut jouer sur la couleur du nom du groupe... Perso, étant encore sous Tiger, je laisse les barres de groupe en blanc, comme la barre de menu... Paye ta custo à 2 balles


----------



## nemrod (17 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas cherché, je suis par défaut à 100% de transparence.


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Une petite question: comment arrives tu a une telle fenetre de conversation???
> 
> Aucun soucis pour la liste de contacts, mais pour la fenetre de conversation, il n y a aucune option pour jouer sur l opacité!




Ben j'ai donné l'astuce dans le quote que tu as fais lol

Dans les préférences d'Adium; menu ''messages'', tu cliques sur la couleur tout en bas, puis tu choisis l'opacité.


----------



## Bazinga (17 Septembre 2008)

rhoooo on sait changer l opacite dans le choix de la couleur!

Quel boulet je fais encore...


Desole pour le derangement, mais souvent dans les differents programmes, je trouvais l option pour l opacité a cote du menu de la couleur!

Merciii!


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (12 Novembre 2008)

comment faites vous pour masquer "Contacts" dans la fenêtre des contacts et les trois pastilles (rouge jaune vert) ?


----------

